# Useless StartUp Programs



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I have noticed that there are many programs that insist on adding themselves to the startup list. And I thought we could make a list of all the ones that aren't needed. Ie. the ones that don't do anything noticable, and still allow the program to run fine.

So far I have disabled:
Nero 5 CD Check - Nero still runs fine for me

StyleXP C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide - I have it set on zero footprint, yet it still shows up in the Task Manager. So I disabled it and haven't had any troubles.

FinePrint Dispatcher 4 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\fpdisp4.exe - I can print fine without loading the dispatcher.

Currently I've just disabled QuickTime Task "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime but I haven't had time to test if it still works ok.

Please add anymore to the list that you know of. Thanks.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

But there _is_ already a excellent and comprehensive list:

Pacman's List of Startup Applications

It gets updated on a weekly basis.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Haha thanks for the link. I guess that makes mine a little small in comparison. I think I'll just use that site instead of compiling my own list. Thanks.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Pleasure!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

No sense wasting time re-inventing the wheel!!


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Well... unless we invented a better wheel.. like the one at http://www.studyworksonline.com/cda/content/article/0,,EXP1178_NAV2-95_SAR1180,00.shtml
Hehe.


----------

